# Un macbook pro en bois ^^



## ness_Du_frat (15 Novembre 2012)

J'en avais parlé il y a des mois de cela, en gardant une petite part de mystère, mais voilà, customisation extrême de mon macbook pro 17"... 
J'avais envie d'avoir un ordi un peu steampunk, et honnêtement, j'ai toujours trouvé cette couleur argentée vraiment moche et en plus, une semaine après, j'avais déjà une grosse rayure sur la coque (en dessous, heureusement).
Donc sticker bois complet. Il ne s'agit pas d'u
n machin pas cher, mais de vynil 3M de haute qualité, qui est utilisé notamment pour customiser des voitures ou dans la déco (ascenseurs, etc.).
Je voulais attendre une dizaine de jours pour voir comment le sticker tenait avant d'en parler, mais là, c'est tout bon.
Pour ceux que le concept intéresserait (à noter qu'il n'y a pas que du bois, il y a de l'effet carbone, des textures métallisées, du cuir, des couleurs, d'autres textures de bois... on peut aussi combiner diverses textures pour faire des effets), le site est là : http://www.stickerboy.net/
Avec le code NESS5OFF, vous pouvez avoir 5% de réduction. Pas grand-chose, mais c'est toujours ça 



















Je ferai d'autres photos quand il y aura plus de lumière, là il fait un temps dégueulasse chez moi ^^ 
Les bottes sont des doc martens, pour ceux qui se poseraient la question (je précise, car j'ai mis les photos sur facebook, et tout le monde a demandé ^^).

Là, j'ai la customisation complète : le dessus, le dessus, le tour d'écran, le clavier (je suis particulièrement contente, vu que c'est moi qui les ai tannés pour qu'ils fassent un autocollant qui se mettait aussi entre les touches, puis pour qu'ils adaptent ça au clavier français), le dessous et les côtés (je mettrai des photos pour les montrer).

Comme vous pouvez le voir, j'ai aussi un skin pour l'arrière de mon iPad. Zebra wood. Celui du macbook pro est le mahogany wood.

Bref, c'est clair que c'est plus cher qu'un autocollant tout simple, mais c'est aussi vachement la classe, et au moins, vous ne risquez pas d'avoir le même que tout le monde ^^ 

J'ai fait une petite vidéo pendant le montage, pas encore uploadée parce que je ne sais pas faire de montage vidéo et qu'il faut que je mette toutes les parties ensemble et que je refasse la bande-son, mais je peux déjà vous dire que ce n'était pas difficile à mettre. Je n'avais pas vraiment d'expérience avant (juste le skin de l'iPad il y a quelques mois), mais je n'ai pas eu de problème. Le seul qui était moins évident, c'était le tour d'écran, mais je m'en suis sortie. Le vinyl est repositionnable, ce qui est bien pratique. Par contre, faut pas attendre trop longtemps, sinon il accroche bien. A noter que l'enlever n'est pas difficile et n'abîme pas l'ordinateur.

Et pour ceux qui se poseraient la question, je ne suis pas payée pour faire de la pub pour eux, une commande avec mon code vous donne 5% de réduction et me donne 5% de votre commande (je ne compte pas là-dessus pour ma cagnotte thunderbolt 27", hein, je mets le code surtout pour vous ^^), et c'est moi qui ai choisi de leur faire un peu de pub sur les forums, vu qu'ils n'avaient personne pour la France et que je trouvais le concept juste absolument génial. L'envoi est soigné et très rapide, l'équipe est super sympa, et je trouve qu'ils gagnent à être connus.

Ils font aussi des skins pour les iPods, les iPhones, les iPads, les iPads mini, les iMacs, les claviers et souris apple, les Samsung galaxy, etc. Allez voir la liste, il y a plein de choses et ils rajoutent régulièrement de nouveaux modèles. Il y a plein de photos sur leur facebook : https://www.facebook.com/StickerboySkin

J'essaie de faire de nouvelles photos d'ici demain


----------



## wath68 (20 Novembre 2012)

Vraiment très très chouette. 

Ça devait quand être un peu la galère pour coller le sticker entre les touches, non ?


----------



## ness_Du_frat (20 Novembre 2012)

Non, ça, c'était super facile ! La seule galère, ça a été le tour d'écran...
Désolée pour les photos, il n'y a pas eu UN rayon de soleil depuis la semaine dernière (sauf peut-être ce week-end, mais je n'étais pas chez moi). J'attends que cette saleté pointe son nez et je vous fais des photos sous tous les angles


----------



## subsole (20 Novembre 2012)

Moi, j'aime bien les ongles assortis au chaussures/ bottes.


----------



## Scalounet (21 Novembre 2012)

Oupsss doublon


----------



## esv^^ (21 Novembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Moi, j'aime bien les ongles assortis au chaussures/ bottes.



Et ongles! 

Non, sans déconner, ça rends vraiment bien! 

J'veut le même!


----------



## ness_Du_frat (21 Novembre 2012)

Ouais, j'aime faire les choses bien ! Il me manque le chapeau en cuir vert / le sac à main, mais j'ai pas encore trouvé...
(et toujours pas un rayon de soleil pour faire les photos. On est vernis, avec un temps pareil. Il fait nuit toute la journée)


----------



## Nyrvan (25 Novembre 2012)

Vraiment très chouette ta customisation !


----------



## PrisonDorée (26 Novembre 2012)

C'est juste magnifique, je vais probablement le tenter 

Edit : Peux-tu nous faire un retour dans le temps ?
- Si on enlève pas de traces de colle ?


----------



## Fìx (29 Novembre 2012)

Vraiment très sympa !  

Tu dis que tu as eu du mal pour l'écran, mais le sticker n'est pas fourni avec un film transfert ? Et puis tant que j'y suis : faut-il chauffer ?


----------



## ness_Du_frat (5 Décembre 2012)

Hello !
Donc pour moi, toujours aucun souci, le sticker tient bien. Pour ce qui est des traces de colle, il faudrait que je l'enlève pour vérifier, et j'ai pas trop envie ^^ Mais en tout cas, quand je l'ai décollé pour le déplacer, ça n'avait rien laissé.
Chauffer, oui, pour les coins ! J'ai fait plein de vidéos, mais je dois faire le montage, et jusqu'à présent je n'ai pas eu trop le temps, sans compter que je n'ai jamais fait ça, donc ça risque de prendre du temps. Chauffer permet de bien arrondir les coins, un simple sèche-cheveux fait l'affaire 
Pour l'écran, oui, il y avait un film de transfert, c'est juste moi qui ne suis pas douée. Et bon, je voulais que ce soit vraiment nickel, donc je l'ai décollé pour le recoller, et là, évidemment, je n'avais plus de film transfert 

Pour le iPad, ça fait depuis le mois de juin que j'ai le sticker (ou début juillet, je ne sais plus), aucun problème !

Edit : bon, le montage vidéo est fait, c'était pas si compliqué, mais il faut maintenant que j'enregistre l'audio, je ferai ça la semaine prochaine vu que je pars demain à Paris jusqu'à lundi soir.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (6 Décembre 2012)

Et voilà, finalement je me suis bougée, et la vidéo est en ligne  http://youtu.be/L4Z5iSBxzfw


----------



## Arlequin (6 Décembre 2012)

Impressionnant

surtout vers 16:02,  entre autres :rose:

Beau boulot


----------



## Bibuu_ (7 Janvier 2013)

Très chouette! Cependant, je trouve dommage qu'il reste certaines zones en alu d'origine.. Surtout que la couleur bois et la couleur alu ne vont vraiment vraiment pas ensemble. ^^'


----------



## ness_Du_frat (7 Janvier 2013)

Oui, malheureusement, il y a des endroits qu'on ne peut pas totalement recouvrir... Mais bon, moi ça ne me dérange pas.
Il y a des skins qui vont mieux avec les "restes" d'aluminium, moi je voulais un skin en bois, mais il y a aussi des skins "métal" qui sont vraiment sympas...


----------



## ness_Du_frat (12 Février 2013)

Bon, je vous sollicite !
Mon macbook en bois ayant été volé (de même que l'iPad en bois et le macbook blanc qui n'attendait que de devenir d'une autre couleur), j'en ai acheté un nouveau, que je vais à nouveau customiser.
Sauf que... J'avais déjà mis deux millions d'années à choisir la première fois, et là, ça devient compliqué...
Je ne veux pas reprendre le même skin pour le macbook pro, et j'ai maintenant 4 choses à customiser : 
macbook pro 17"
macbook air 11"
iPad (que je n'ai pas encore, donc ça peut attendre)
iPod classic

Je veux rester dans le look steampunk/vintage, et coordonner un peu le tout sans avoir les mêmes stickers pour tous. Ça ne me dérange pas de ravoir à nouveau le mahogany wood, juste pas pour le macbook pro 17" (je me disais qu'il irait bien sur l'iPod ou l'iPad, du coup, vu que j'adore ce skin, mais là, ce serait trop bizarre d'avoir la même customisation qu'avant).

Il y a complètement moyen de mélanger les textures, genre métal, cuir, bois, et de faire des mix, genre du bois pour la coque, du métal pour les côtés...

Bref, je vous mets un peu à contribution, si ça vous branche !!! 

Le bois :










Le cuir : 







Le métal : 






(et si vous êtes tentés pour vous, vous pouvez voir sur le site et utiliser mon code NESS5OFF pour 5% de rabais, c'est toujours ça de pris ^^)

Alors, des suggestions ?


----------



## kaos (12 Février 2013)

J'ai offert un macbook en bois a ma petite niéce de 2 ans 
















50 euros ...


----------



## ness_Du_frat (12 Février 2013)

Oh, c'est chou comme tout !


----------



## ness_Du_frat (15 Février 2013)

Pas encore commandé, mais je me suis presque décidée !
Alors, pour Almost Precious, mon macbook 17" (le précédent s'appelait Precious... Le nouveau est pareil, sauf qu'il a son écran glossy tout pourri) :
l'extérieur en cuir brun, avec les côtés en gold brushed, à l'intérieur, cuir pour le tour de clavier, doré pour entre les touches. J'attends de voir s'il y a peut-être une texture plus "antique gold", qui ferait un peu plus steampunk.
Je me dis que ça peut rendre pas mal. Vos avis ?

Pour le petit, vraisemblablement du dark rose copper partout.


----------



## JPTK (15 Février 2013)

kaos a dit:


>



J'ai cru que c'était des clopes dans le trackpad :rateau:



ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Je me dis que ça peut rendre pas mal. Vos avis ?



T'es tarée


----------



## ness_Du_frat (15 Février 2013)

Je t'avouerais que j'ai pensé la même chose au premier coup d'oeil


----------



## ness_Du_frat (27 Février 2013)

Bon, je suis de retour !!!
Alors, la mauvaise nouvelle, c'est que je ne me suis toujours pas décidée à commander, la bonne, c'est que je prends finalement un iPad (je voulais attendre le 5, puis j'ai vu les photos, j'ai vu les rumeurs, et... non, au final, je prends le 4) et que je vais le chercher demain (enfin, tout à l'heure, quoi).
Maintenant, il faut donc que je me presse un peu pour ma commande groupée 
Des idées pour la custo de l'iPad et de l'iPod classic ?
(l'iPod classic est noir. L'iPad sera noir aussi, mais à la limite, on s'en fout un peu, car c'est juste la partie écran qui est noire et je la laisse telle quelle.)
Je suis toujours dans mon trip steampunk / vintage / retro.
(et après, je vous ferai des photos, des vidéos, avec de nouvelles chaussures super cools et un vernis à ongles assorti ^^)


----------



## Teranga (17 Mars 2013)

Salut ness_Du_frat,

Merci pour d'avoir posté les photos et la vidéos, ça m'a donné clairement envie de le faire sur mon macbook et mon iPhone.
Sais-tu si c'est facile à enlever pour le jour où je vendrai mon matériel ? J'ai un peu peur que ça bloque un futur acheteur. 

J'ai pas d'idées pour la custo de ton iPad et iPod classic.

Je ferai quelques photos si je me laisse tenter ...


----------



## ness_Du_frat (17 Mars 2013)

Hello !
Moi je n'ai jamais essayé d'enlever le fil vinyle, mais je pense qu'il s'enlève effectivement sans laisser de traces.
Je vais demander à Kevin et je te redis.


----------



## Nyrvan (17 Mars 2013)

En parlant de cela, as-tu fini ta custo ? Possible d'avoir des photos ? En tout les cas, je trouvais ton MBP en bois magnifique, j'ai hâte de voir ton nouveau résultat.


----------



## subsole (17 Mars 2013)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> (et après, je vous ferai des photos, des vidéos, avec de nouvelles chaussures super cools et un vernis à ongles assorti ^^)


J'attends les ongles assortis au chaussures.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (17 Mars 2013)

Ah non, toujours pas commandé ! J'arrive pas à me décider, c'est l'horreur !
Faut m'aider un peu


----------



## Sly54 (17 Mars 2013)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Faut m'aider un peu


Pour le choix des chaussures ?


----------



## subsole (17 Mars 2013)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Faut m'aider un peu



 Non, ça me gâcherais la surprise.


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Mars 2013)

Très sympa la custo :love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## ness_Du_frat (18 Mars 2013)

Rahhh, mais c'est dur de choisir, vous vous rendez pas compte ! C'est quand même quelque chose que je vais avoir sous les yeux 14h par jour ^^ 
Je m'étais tellement habituée à mon mahogany wood, il était trop cool, cet ordi !
Je vais renvoyer un message à Kevin, il était censé me faire des photos du gold brushed, pour que je voie si ça faisait trop jaune ou pas.


----------



## Nyrvan (18 Mars 2013)

Pour ma part, je ne ferais pas un MBP bi-coloueurs. Je préfère une certaine unité surtout que le film "imitation or" me semble faire vraiment un peu cheap. Ca va pour les pseudos rappeurs qui veulent se donner du style avec un iPhone "en or".

J'adorai la finition que tu avais utilisée sur ton ancien MBP. Pourquoi ne pas refaire la même ?


----------



## ness_Du_frat (18 Mars 2013)

Oui, c'est pour ça que je voulais m'assurer que c'était un doré foncé, genre laiton, très steampunk. Parce que doré pétant, évidemment, ça ne me branche pas.


----------



## brefleblog (15 Décembre 2013)

Hi !

Alors moi j'ai une petite question, je suis tombé sur votre vidéo d'installation sur YouTube (très bien faite au passage) et j'aimerais réagir à l'une des phrases de votre premier message "_je suis particulièrement contente, vu que c'est moi qui les ai tannés pour qu'ils fassent un autocollant qui se mettait aussi entre les touches, puis pour qu'ils adaptent ça au clavier français_"

Du coup nous, pour commander on fait comment ? Je me suis rendu sur leur site, et on a certes le choix de pas mal de choses, mais je n'ai pas vus pour clavier de type "français" adapté avec la touche *Entrée* et pour que l'autocollant aille entre les touches... 

C'est pour équiper un retina 15". Je serais déçu de commander ce pack si j'ai un gros rectangle daluminium entre les touches au final


----------



## ness_Du_frat (15 Décembre 2013)

Il faut prendre le "keyboard skin extreme fit FK, Euro ISO" 
(la version entre les touches est extreme fit FK, et la version qui va être compatible avec les claviers français (et européens en général), c'est ISO)
Faudra mettre des photos !


----------



## MiTh (15 Décembre 2013)

Il te manque plus qu'une chose, ça !


----------



## brefleblog (15 Décembre 2013)

Merci pour votre réponse rapide 

Du coup, j'ai trouver ceci en copiant/collant votre spécification dans Google. En fait, je n'étais pas sur la bonne page ! J'avais été redirigé vers un site qui vends exactement le même produit mais qui ne propose pas l'option clavier... Je pouvais toujours chercher.

Du coup, je pense prendre le "Mahogany Wood - Macbook Pro 15" RETINA", en kit complet avec clavier ISO. Je me tâte encore un peu pour la couleur, surtout que dans la réalité le rendu couleur est légèrement différent de la photo (à ce que j'ai pu voir sur certaines vidéos) et que ça coûte quand même $64.95 (USB) donc j'aimerais ne pas me planter 

Là où je suis déçu par contre c'est sur la partie supérieur. Soit on voit pas la pomme, soit on a un moche de rond, de carré, ou de triangle. C'est un modèle différent de celui présenté sur le 17" de votre vidéo initiale ? Il me semble que vous avez la pomme sur le votre ! Ou alors sur ceux-ci, on voit la pomme quand elle est allumée ?

Bon sang d'bois, qu'est-ce que c'est compliqué d'acheter des accessoires... 

Je ne manquerais pas de prendre des photos, voir même de réaliser une vidéo de l'installation également !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h43 ----------




MiTh a dit:


> Il te manque plus qu'une chose, ça !



Ahah oui, je suis d'accord 
Malheureusement, je n'en trouve pas en AZERTY  Et j'ai peur que ça atténue trop le rétroéclairage !

J'en avais trouvé un sympa gravé au laser pour laisser les lettres etc, mais là pareil, impossible à trouver en AZERTY et pas en dessous de 50! Alors ça plus le skin complet de bois, ça commence à faire mal


----------



## ness_Du_frat (16 Décembre 2013)

Mahogany, c'est celui que j'avais pris, ça rend super bien. Et pour la pomme, oui, malheureusement, maintenant ce n'est plus possible de l'avoir. Ils ont eu des soucis avec Apple, qui a menacé de les traîner en justice s'ils continuaient à couper le logo en forme de pomme :/
A la limite, ne prends pas de cutout, et si tu es un peu bricoleur, tu coupes toi-même la pomme, mais faudra faire un peu gaffe.

Ah, et je ne sais pas si tu as vu que tu pouvais avoir 5% de réduction avec mon code promo, c'est toujours ça de pris


----------



## brefleblog (16 Décembre 2013)

Yep yep j'ai vus ça pour les 5% 

C'est vraiment dommage pour le logo, ça rendait vraiment bien. Je ne pense pas que je prendrais le risque de découper le sticker, je collerais surement une pomme dessus, tout simplement. Ça ne sera pas aussi jolie, mais bon. Après je verrais si la pomme apparaît (ou non) avec l'écran allumé !

Les délais d'expédition sont longs ?


----------



## ness_Du_frat (8 Janvier 2014)

Alors alors, commandé ou pas encore ?
Pour les délais, je ne saurais pas te dire, dans mon souvenir, ça a été très rapide, genre une semaine environ. Mais évidemment, pendant les fêtes, ça peut varier...


----------



## brefleblog (9 Janvier 2014)

Après des semaines d'attente, j'ai enfin réussi à avoir mon MacBook Pro Retina 15". Apple m'a tenu la jambe pendant 1 mois entier et je l'ai au final acheter ailleurs.

Du coup, je viens à l'instant de commander les stickers, mais le code de réduction de 5% "NESS5OFF" n'a pas fonctionné... Tant pis :'(


----------



## ness_Du_frat (9 Janvier 2014)

Ah ? C'est super bizarre ! Envoie-moi en MP la référence de ta commande et ton nom, je vais avertir Kevin pour qu'on voie ce qui s'est passé et qu'il puisse éventuellement te rembourser les 5% !
Tu as choisi quel sticker au final ?


----------



## brefleblog (10 Janvier 2014)

Tant pis c'est pas grave ! Du coup, j'ai fait comme à mon habitude quand j'achète un article sur Internet, j'ai fait une rapide recherche Google pour trouver un code de réduction, et j'ai trouver un autre -5% dans la légende d'une vidéo YouTube et là ça a marché !

Pour ma référence, c'était la 15490.

J'ai pris : *Mahogany Wood - Macbook Pro 15" RETINA Skins - Top, Bottom, Keyboard - Extreme Fit, FK, ISO EURO model* je suis pressé que ça arrrrriiiiive n_n J'en ferais un article sur mon site également pour montrer le rendu !


----------



## Sly54 (10 Janvier 2014)

brefleblog a dit:


> J'ai pris : *Mahogany Wood - Macbook Pro 15" RETINA Skins - Top, Bottom, Keyboard - Extreme Fit, FK, ISO EURO model* je suis pressé que ça arrrrriiiiive n_n J'en ferais un article sur mon site également pour montrer le rendu !


^^ mettre le lien direct, ça aurait été cool


----------



## brefleblog (14 Janvier 2014)

Y'a pas vraiment de lien direct, en dehors d'un lien d'article, le reste se fait en choix dans un menu déroulant !

Au passage, j'ai mal gérer mon truc... J'ai reçu mon paquet ce matin (ça a été beaucoup plus vite que prévu) mais je pensais avoir commandé un kit complet, alors que.. non, j'ai juste eu le dessus, le dessous, et le clavier. Je n'ai pas eu le pad ou les côtés. Au prix de la commande, j'aurais cru que c'était le kit complet mais j'ai mal luuuu.

Et je vois que le reste c'est tout en séparé, ça veux dire qu'il faut faire plusieurs commandes pour tout avoir ?


----------



## ness_Du_frat (14 Janvier 2014)

Non, en effet, les côtés, c'est à part, il n'y a pas beaucoup de gens qui les veulent, je crois. Moi j'avais commandé séparément.
Pour le clavier, par contre, si tu as pris "extreme fit FK", tu devrais avoir le pad avec. Tu pourrais prendre une photo de ce que tu as reçu ? Là, on dirait que tu as pris le dessus, le dessous et le clavier, mais pas le extreme fit FK.
En fait, quand tu veux un kit complet, c'est un peu le bazar, parce que les gens aiment bien contraster les couleurs, donc les trucs sont séparés.
C'est quand même bizarre que tu n'aies pas le pad, normalement il est inclus dans le kit quand tu as le clavier :/


----------



## brefleblog (14 Janvier 2014)

Non c'est moi qui me suis planté, j'avais bien le stick de trackpad, je n'ai pas assez dormis je pense 

J'ai écris tout un article sur mon webzine avec les photos de ma machine 

Si il vous intéresse, *c'est par ici que ça se passe* ! Je le mettrais à jour quand j'aurais reçu l'autre partie (écran + bordure)


----------



## brefleblog (15 Janvier 2014)

J'ai retenter ton code de réduction de 5% sur ma commande des stickers écran + bordure, ça n'a pas marché non plus... Du coup j'ai encore été sur google pour en choper un autre !


----------



## ness_Du_frat (15 Janvier 2014)

Oui, j'ai pas encore eu le temps d'écrire à Kevin, je vais le faire cette semaine... C'est casse-pied cette histoire (pas pour les quelques dollars que ça me rapporterait, que je laisse de toute manière à Kevin vu que j'avais eu un gros discount sur mes trucs et que je n'ai pas pu les promouvoir correctement vu que je me suis tout fait voler, mais surtout parce que les gens qui testent le code n'ont pas leur propre réduction...).
Super, ton article ! Et le mahogany wood est juste génial. Je peux aussi te dire d'expérience que le zebra wood est top, c'est celui que j'avais pour l'iPad. Le brown leather est génial aussi.
Je penche un peu sur un combo brown leather/dark rose copper pour mon macbook pro, mais il me reste des sidewraps mahogany... (d'ailleurs, c'est dommage que tu aies un 15" et moi un 17", sinon je t'aurais envoyé mes sidewraps, ça t'aurait évité une dépense ^^ Mais bon, pas du tout la même taille et la même config)


----------



## brefleblog (15 Janvier 2014)

Merci !

J'ai envoyé mon article à Stickerboy qui a commenté également, ils l'ont adorer aussi ! Du coup ça fait plaisir ^^

C'est con que ce soit si cher, sinon j'en aurais pris plusieurs de plusieurs coloris, y'en a plein de beau, et la qualité est vraiment wahou !


----------



## denisbook (27 Avril 2014)

Un grand merci Ness du Frat pour ton article ! je ne supporte pas le contact de l'alu et cherchais en vain depuis quelque temps un skin dessus/dessous pour mon Retina 15¨ !!!
Je commandais auparavant sur Gelaskin, seulement voilà, la marque ne fait plus le dessous des ordis, probablement par manque de demande ! pour info, j'ai commandé en carbone/noir et côté orange ... je posterai une photo si vous le souhaitez


----------



## ness_Du_frat (27 Avril 2014)

Ah, j'ai hâte de voir ça ! Moi je viens de commander toute une série, là je suis parée ! iPhones, iPad, macbook air et macbook pro  Je vais recevoir ça d'ici une dizaine de jours, je ferai des vidéos et je mettrai de nouvelles photos !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2014)

Personnellement je suis impatient de voir vos photos, ça fait vachement envie !

En plus la personnalisation matérielle est plutôt rare, j'espère aussi que vous ne serez pas déçu de la qualité !


----------



## ness_Du_frat (30 Avril 2014)

Bon, moi je sais que je ne vais pas être déçue, parce que j'ai déjà eu les skins sur mon mac et mon iPad (avant de me les faire voler...). c'est vraiment de la super qualité, rien à voir avec ces espèces d'autocollants cheap qu'on voit parfois. Là, les stickers sont épais, on sent bien qu'ils ne vont pas s'abîmer en deux-trois mois (perso, sur l'iPad, je l'ai eu plus de 7 mois dessus et rien, il ne se décollait pas, ne s'abîmait pas), et ils sont très réalistes.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (18 Mai 2014)

J'ai reçu mes skins ! Comme d'hab, qualité irréprochable. Ils sont magnifiques. Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de les poser car je vais faire des vidéos, et je ne peux pas m'en occuper avant début juin.
Mais pour le macbook pro 17" : j'ai du brown leather pour la coque extérieure et le tour du clavier, et du rustic gold scratched pour les côtés et l'intérieur du clavier, pour un petit effet steampunk 
Mahogany wood pour l'iPad 4, White Pearl wood pour un de mes iPhones 4, graphite brushed pour l'autre, et kyrobe wood pour le macbook air 11" !
Le kyrobe est un peu plus foncé que ce que je pensais, mais je ne doute pas qu'il rendra super bien.
Pour les iPhones, j'hésite à faire genre white pearl sur l'un avec le graphite brushed pour les côtés, et graphite brushed pour l'autre avec white pearl sur les côtés... Ce sera selon l'inspiration du moment !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2014)

Vivement les vidéos donc .

Ça t'a coûté combien en tout ?


----------



## denisbook (18 Mai 2014)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> J'ai reçu mes skins ! Comme d'hab, qualité irréprochable. Ils sont magnifiques. Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de les poser car je vais faire des vidéos, et je ne peux pas m'en occuper avant début juin.
> Mais pour le macbook pro 17" : j'ai du brown leather pour la coque extérieure et le tour du clavier, et du rustic gold scratched pour les côtés et l'intérieur du clavier, pour un petit effet steampunk
> Mahogany wood pour l'iPad 4, White Pearl wood pour un de mes iPhones 4, graphite brushed pour l'autre, et kyrobe wood pour le macbook air 11" !
> Le kyrobe est un peu plus foncé que ce que je pensais, mais je ne doute pas qu'il rendra super bien.
> Pour les iPhones, j'hésite à faire genre white pearl sur l'un avec le graphite brushed pour les côtés, et graphite brushed pour l'autre avec white pearl sur les côtés... Ce sera selon l'inspiration du moment !



Bein dis donc ness on m'a souvent taxé de dingue à cause de mes gouts prononcés pour les skins, mais là je crois que j'ai trouvé mon maître  De mon côté j'ai reçu mon skin black carbon très sympa du reste, bien qu'il m'ait posé quelques soucis au niveau de la pause ! le skin ne fait pas exactement la taille du Mac et il n'est pas du tout évident de bien le centrer ! je vous poste des photos dans la semaine


----------



## ness_Du_frat (15 Août 2014)

Désolée du retard... J'ai ENFIN pu poser presque tous mes skins, profitant de la présence de mon meilleur ami, qui a pu prendre les vidéos (le souci n'était pas la pose, c'était d'avoir quelqu'un pour filmer). Bon, ça ne s'est pas fait sans mal, j'ai même pas encore osé regarder les vidéos, il n'a pas trop l'habitude de filmer avec un appareil photo, donc ça avait l'air plutôt mal parti...
Mais bon, les skins sont posés, et c'est le principal ! Je n'ai pas encore mis celui sur le macbook pro 17" (le plus chaud à poser, mais c'est surtout parce qu'il commençait à se faire tard et qu'il devait partir, et surtout que j'espère un caméraman plus expérimenté pour cette dernière vidéo ^^), mais le macbook air, l'iPad et les deux iPhones sont faits.
Donc, mes choix : 
- white pearl wood pour l'iPhone n°1 (iPhone 4)
- graphite brushed pour l'iPhone n°2 (iPhone 4 aussi. Pour ceux qui se demandent pourquoi j'ai deux iPhones, j'habite à la frontière entre la France et la Suisse, donc j'en ai un pour chaque pays histoire d'éviter le roaming vu que je suis souvent sur Paris)
- mahogany wood pour l'iPad (seulement l'arrière, vu que j'aime bien l'avant tout noir, ça rend l'écran visuellement plus grand et plus joli)
- kirobe wood pour le macbook air 11"
- un mélange de brown leather et rustic gold scratched pour le macbook pro 17":

Les iPhones, ça a été un jeu d'enfant. Genre plus simple, y a pas. L'iPad, je m'étais laissée tenter par le extreme fit (et pas le easy extreme fit comme le précédent), du coup, j'ai un peu merdé les coins, mais ça va encore. Le macbook air, jeu d'enfant, comme les iPhones (bon, un peu plus dur quand même, mais pas de beaucoup).

Mon meilleur ami a balisé quand ça a été le moment du clavier, il pensait que ce serait hyper chaud et ne me croyait pas quand je lui disais que c'était la partie la plus facile... Franchement, sur les ordis, le truc chiant c'est de bien aligner l'arrière pour les vis, et le tour d'écran. Là, ça a été, parce que c'est un 11", mais j'avais dégusté avec le 17, une demi-heure rien que pour lui. Cette fois, je n'en ai pas commandé vu que j'ai la version brillante toute pourrite de l'écran pour le 17" (pas le choix. Pour ceux qui ont suivi, on m'avait volé mon 17" avec ma config de malade, et vu qu'il n'était plus fabriqué, j'ai dû en acheter un d'occase. Le seul que j'ai trouvé était avec l'écran brillant, j'ai fait 8h de bagnole pour aller le chercher).

Bref, je vais m'efforcer de retrouver les quelques photos que j'ai prises quand le soleil était encore un concept à peu près tangible et pas un vague souvenir. Sinon, normalement, la semaine prochaine (ou au pire celle d'après) je ferai la pose du 17", et là, il y aura des photos. Les vidéos, ce sera pour plus tard, là je suis en bouclage sur le tome 2 de mon roman qui doit sortir en octobre, donc je suis un peu super occupée ^^


Et sinon, avec mon code Ness5Off, vous avez maintenant non pas 5% mais 10% de réduction  Pensez-y ^^ (je précise que je ne touche rien, j'ai décidé de laisser mes bonus à Kevin, de Stickerboy, vu que j'ai des rabais plus qu'intéressants sur les skins, je ne trouvais pas honnête de prendre en plus des sous)


----------



## ness_Du_frat (16 Août 2014)

Voilà, les photos sont là ! Je les ai mises dans mon album facebook, parce qu'avec imageshack qui est devenu payant, c'était un peu chiant pour uploader les photos quelque part... 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151255121468729.481879.663308728&type=1&l=03526f40cf

Mais l'album est public, n'importe qui peut y accéder 

Bientôt, le macbook pro 17" qui va déchirer sa race et l'iPod classic 
















































J'ai mis quelques photos sur imageshack quand même, mais comme je ne pouvais pas les redimensionner, il n'y a que les vignettes. Si on clique dessus, on n'atterrit bizarrement pas sur l'image de base, mais sur la possibilité de la télécharger ou sur un lien direct... Bref ^^ Notez qu'il y a un peu plus de photos sur l'album facebook.


----------



## Sly54 (16 Août 2014)

Chouette boulot, chouettes photos


----------



## ness_Du_frat (22 Août 2014)

Et voilà, le macbook 17" est customisé !!!













Je prendrai de meilleures photos avec l'appareil, là je viens de les faire avec l'iPhone, mais j'ai tout filmé 

Les side wraps sont du rustic gold scratched, de même que l'intérieur du clavier, et le reste, c'est du brown leather. Ça rend magnifique  Ça y est, j'ai mon ordinateur steampunk !


----------



## thierry37 (28 Août 2014)

Petite pub dans les news MacG, donc je débarque.

Salut Ness,

C'est vraiment d'un bel effet. On dirait du vrai cuir sur les photos. J'ai presque l'impression que c'est rugueux et bosselé comme du cuir. (mais ça doit être tout lisse au toucher.)


J'ai 2 questions :
- tu nous disais que c'est pas difficile à mettre en place. Je suis étonné. 
Je suis allé voir ta vidéo et c'est une super astuce !! Laisser un bout en haut, pour commencer à coller et ajuster avec la pomme.
Génial.
Mais maintenant qu'il a plus la pomme découpée, tu ajustes sur un bord ? en espérant ne pas être trop décalé sur l'autre ?
(quelle galère pour mettre mon film de protection sur écran, mais bon, il est transparent et on peut pas le redécoller/recoller à mettre de la poussière en bas, etc.)

- est qu'un macbook avec tous ces autocollants, va plus chauffer ? Parce que l'alu va moins refroidir, puisque moins en contact avec l'air.
Ou alors, c'est vraiment négligeable.
je sais pas si quelqu'un a fait des tests de température, avant et après les autocollants.


Le collage pour le clavier, c'est hallucinant de facilité. Je sais pas si ce serait pareil pour moi.  Tu fais un alignement au poil de millimetre, dès le début et après tu es tranquile !


(PS: le trailer de ton roman est flippant.  Je m'en vais lire les premiers chapitres.)


----------



## ness_Du_frat (28 Août 2014)

Ahah, je viens de voir l'article, autant dire que les ordis se font lyncher ^^ Entre les "j'ai vomi", les "c'est moche", les "pourquoi faire ça à son ordi", je me suis bien marrée. Bref, moi j'aime, sinon je n'aurais pas mis ça sur tous mes produits Apple.

Alors, pour répondre à tes questions : pour les ordis, je me suis démerdée pour avoir la pomme quand même, en passant quelques heures avec du papier calque et les outils de scrapbooking de ma mère (cutters spécialisés, je tenterais pas ça avec un vrai cutter). La pomme découpée était irrécupérable, mais ça m'a permis d'avoir quand même le trou autour du logo. Je ne l'ai pas fait pour les iPhones, je ne me sentais pas de découper un truc aussi minuscule. Déjà l'iPad c'était limite.

Pour l'alignement, du coup, oui, il faut se focaliser sur les bords. C'est un peu plus dur, je pense, mais c'est faisable, surtout qu'on peut repositionner plusieurs fois (et même bien après. Je me suis rendu compte dimanche que le sticker touchpad de mon macbook air était à l'envers (la texture n'était plus alignée), du coup, hop, je le décolle, je le retourne, et je le remets. Et il tient sans souci (je suis en train d'écrire dessus actuellement).

Le film d'écran, c'est l'angoisse. J'avais une cintiq 21", j'ai commandé une protection d'écran, ça a été une vraie cata. Du coup, je m'en suis passée pour les autres écrans ^^ Pour les iPhones, c'était déjà pas le pied alors qu'ils sont pas bien grands, alors un écran de portable, non ^^ Le problème vient surtout de la poussière qui se colle inévitablement dessus Ici, tu n'as pas ce problème.

J'utilise mes ordis tous les jours de manière assez extensive, et ils ne chauffent pas plus qu'avant (le macbook pro 17" chauffe pas mal, mais il a toujours chauffé, et c'était un gros défaut de cet ordi. L'avantage avec le sticker, c'est que je ne me brûle plus dessus). De toute manière, tant que l'air peut passer vers la charnière de l'écran et entre les touches, c'est bon !

Sinon, niveau texture, je n'irai pas jusqu'à dire que le cuir est rugueux et bosselé, mais c'est vraiment pas loin ! Il y a une vraie texture, et ce n'est absolument pas tout lisse  L'iPhone en graphite brush, limite je peux me limer les ongles avec ^^ Je suis vraiment très très contente de la texture cuir, qui rend vraiment très très réaliste.

Maintenant, en plus, j'ai récupéré la pomme en bois de mon premier macbook pro 17" (je ne l'avais jamais collée) et je l'ai mise dessus, ça rend encore mieux  J'essaierai de prendre une photo à l'occasion !

Et j'espère que le roman te tentera !!!


----------



## thierry37 (28 Août 2014)

Il manque des infos sur les prix (sauf si j'ai râté le message).
Oui, on peut aller voir sur le site et choisir ses morceaux, mais c'est plus rapide à lire ici.

Skin Macbook Air 13" complet, c'est 65$ en basique, carbone, métal, bois, 75$ pour l'effet cuir. (haut, bas et clavier européen). 
-15$ pour claviers US.

Juste pour l'écran c'est 20$ (et 25 le cuir)

MBPro Retina 15" c'est le même prix.


+17$ d'envoi vers la France.  (gratuit pour 90$ d'achat)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h11 ----------




ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Ahah, je viens de voir l'article, autant dire que les ordis se font lyncher ^^ Entre les "j'ai vomi", les "c'est moche", les "pourquoi faire ça à son ordi", je me suis bien marrée. Bref, moi j'aime, sinon je n'aurais pas mis ça sur tous mes produits Apple.



J'espère qu'ils vont pas venir pourrir ce sujet, c'est déjà suffisant sur la news. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h12 ----------

Je ne ferai jamais le skin complet. Je n'aime pas.
Mais je trouve ça sympa à voir sur les tiens.

En ce moment, je réfléchissais à me mettre juste un autocollant derrière l'écran, pour être plus discret. (en cachant la pomme lumineuse)
Donc je vais voir, car ça semble être du bon "sticker"


----------



## ness_Du_frat (28 Août 2014)

Tu peux avoir 10% de réduction en utilisant le code Ness5Off (avant c'était 5, maintenant c'est 10, mais le code reste le même).
Je précise que je ne touche rien (normalement, le deal, c'est 10% pour l'acheteur 10% pour moi mais étant donné que j'ai de sacrées réductions sur les skins, je laisse mes 10% à Kevin, ça me paraît plus honnête). Mais du coup, vous avez quand même 10%, donc autant en profiter 

A part ça, le clavier US est moins cher que le clavier EU ? Il ne m'avait pas semblé, quand j'ai passé ma commande. Les deux étaient au même prix. J'avoue que j'ai la flemme d'aller vérifier, je pars en Norvège dans 3h et j'ai pas trop le temps ^^


----------



## nemrod (28 Août 2014)

Je tenterais bien la version carbon / titane moi


----------



## stephmouss (29 Août 2014)

Salut à tous !

Un petit message pour vous dire que j'ai mis un coup de projecteur sur ce fil de discussion que je trouvais très intéressant, mais vous l'avez déjà vu. Je ne m'attendais pas à ce que les critiques soient aussi tranchées dans les commentaires... Je suis soulagé d'apprendre que tu ne le prend pas mal, ness_Du_frat. J'en profite pour te dire merci pour tes témoignages et tes photos !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2014)

C'est vraiment très beau 

félicitation


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour *Vanessa*.


J'ai suivi ton fil en catimini jusqu'ici, mais m'en voudras-tu si je sors des coulisses pour griffonner quelque rêverie intempestive sur ce beau vélin? 

&#8460;​
Sais-tu que je pourrais bien finir par me laisser tenter de suivre ton exemple? 

J'apprécie, en effet, par-dessus tout le cadre studieux d'une 'librairie' personnelle (je reprends ici le terme affectionné de Montaigne), meublée en tout et pour tout au centre de l'espace d'un bureau et d'un fauteuil en bois de style ancien, et dont les murs soient entièrement tapissés de livres sur des rayonnages (j'ai 12 000 livres et ne manque donc pas de matière à tapisserie...). Un lieu entièrement privé, où loger cette «arrière-boutique toute nôtre, toute franche, en laquelle nous établissons notre vraie liberté et principale retraite et solitude» - comme l'auteur bordelais l'exprima délicieusement en connaisseur, lui qui avait pris au pied de la lettre la locution 'tour d'ivoire' pour établir ses aîtres dans un donjon. 

Dans un pareil environnement livresque et boisé, un ordinateur portable posé sur le bureau pour s'y déplier au format paysage à la manière d'un de ces grands cahiers de dessin reliés en cuir, offusque quelque peu la vue et le toucher nonobstant par son revêtement d'aluminium - quand bien même a-t-il l'esthétique d'un Mac. L'habiller, comme tu as fait des tiens, d'une pelure imitant le bois ou le cuir, ce serait comme un travail de reliure ou d'ébénisterie l'apparentant aux autres occupants de la librairie.​
&#8465;​
Je me souviens que tu avais splendidement 'relié' ton ancien _MacBook Pro 17_ qui t'a été volé et cette photo récente que tu as postée de l'habillement de ton _iPad_ &#9758;




me fait te poser une question (impertinente) : est-ce que les difficultés que tu as eues visiblement à lisser les coins sont surtout dues à la structure particulière d'un _iPad_ et plus aisément surmontables sur un _MacBook Pro_? Et si l'on ne peut éviter pareille 'mise-en-plis' préalable  - un repentir est-il encore possible, ou y joue-t-on son 'va-tout'?

&#8476;​


----------



## ness_Du_frat (13 Octobre 2014)

Hello !
Désolée, j'étais super occupée avec la sortie de mon tome 2, donc je n'étais pas repassée par le forum.
Alors pour l'iPad, le truc, c'est que j'ai voulu essayer l'"extreme fit" au lieu de l'"easy extreme fit", même si Kevin m'avait dit que c'était quand même vachement plus dur. Mais vu que j'avais déjà posé plusieurs skins, je me suis dit que ça allait le faire.
J'ai eu beaucoup de mal avec les coins, et le temps que je prenne le coup, j'avais trop chauffé l'autocollant (il faut rétrécir la matière avec un sèche-cheveu) et du coup ça ne collait plus. Là, par contre, je m'en fichais car l'iPad est dans un étui (bookbook, très sympa, ça donne un effet vieux livre), mais si ce n'avait pas été le cas, j'aurais peut-être fini par retirer l'autocollant. Kevin m'a proposé de m'en envoyer un nouveau, mais bon, comme j'ai dit, il est dans un étui, ça ne se voit pas trop.
Alors un petit conseil : ne prenez PAS l'extreme fit ^^ Même si vous vous sentez aventureux 
J'avais habillé l'ancien iPad (qui avait été volé aussi) avec l'easy extreme fit, et aucun problème de coin.
Même chose, sur le macbook pro, pas de problème de coin (peut-être parce que je l'ai fait en dernier). Mais je pense en effet que l'iPad a des coins plus "marqués" que le macbook pro, dont les coins restent très arrondis.


----------

